# What is the best lean mass gainer shake???



## robono (Jan 24, 2013)

Heyt guys, need some input on what LeanMassGainer to invest in. this is going to serve as one of my 6 meals thoughout the day. THNX!!


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Jan 24, 2013)

Make your own! Whey and casein, egg whites, oats, natty pb, fruit. Blend and make it your own. MHP's Up Your Mass has an incredible profile for macros too. Tastes great and honestly is pretty cheap too.


----------



## pilip99 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gaspari Nutrition Protein Series MyoFusion Elite

for a good MRP this link will deliver awesome taste and decent macros, and you can/should have this with extra food as well!


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 26, 2013)

I wouldent buy any protein from Gaspari, lab tests showed very bad results on how much protein was really in there products.  I have always used ON gold standerd whey and Ironmag labs has really good stuff but like said above make your own: whey carb powder peanut butter ect...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 26, 2013)

use whey protein isolate, unflavored..


use the extra money that you'll save by not buying a bullshit weight gainer (which be a good amount of money) to increase your calories with real food.


more real food = less artificial bullshit as well


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2013)

Buy a thermos and blend your own. I buy 10lb bags of oat powder that mixes well. 

Also liquid egg whites, frozen berries, banana etc. tastes pretty good, just need to add a little water to liquidate it for drinking.

 you can also bump cals with EVOO - makes it an easy 1000 cals


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 27, 2013)

Just to add to caps post, EVOO or warmed coconut oil - only thing is you have to drink it fairly fast before the oil solidifies. Been using coconut oil in my pre bed shake with chocolate flavor ProComplex, tastes like an almond joy candy bar.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2013)

^^


----------



## robono (Jan 27, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> I wouldent buy any protein from Gaspari, lab tests showed very bad results on how much protein was really in there products.  I have always used ON gold standerd whey and Ironmag labs has really good stuff but like said above make your own: whey carb powder peanut butter ect...


I use On whey now , so I guess i'll stick w/ that & just add some shit to it...thnx!


----------



## robono (Jan 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> use whey protein isolate, unflavored..
> 
> 
> use the extra money that you'll save by not buying a bullshit weight gainer (which be a good amount of money) to increase your calories with real food.
> ...



Thnx 4 the heads up Donkey!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 28, 2013)

robono said:


> I use On whey now , so I guess i'll stick w/ that & just add some shit to it...thnx!




ON whey is mostly concentrate, which is garbage... get isolate or better.. isolate at the very least


----------



## flex365 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've had really good sucess with MuscleMeds Carnivor Mass.    pure beef protein from isolate. loaded w/creatine, bcaa's, 0 fat, lactose free as well.   less than $40 from Allstarhealth.com


----------

